# rear speakers



## summertim (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi,
I have a 200 TT with the Bose concert system.
It appears there are no rear speakers.
I would like to add some.
How do you remove the rear speaker covers?
Is there wiring in place?
Is it better to switch to a new head unit?
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk

The rear BOSE speakers in a coupe are sub woofers so the sound isn't so apparent.


----------



## summertim (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks, I don't hear anything at all from the rear except a high pitched whine when the engine is running........
All the sound is from the front


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The whole panel has to come off after removing rear bench and seat back clip

This guide should help



T3RBO said:


> CD changer removal
> 
> From a roadster
> 
> ...


----------



## ralfy (Oct 6, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> The rear BOSE speakers in a coupe are sub woofers so the sound isn't so apparent.


As T3RBO says the sound from the rear speakers in the coupe isn't obvious. I have only had my TT for a short while and I originally thought the rear speakers weren't working. The BOSE system is designed to make it appear that the sound is focussed exactly where your head is while driving. Try playing something with a lot of bass, turn it up loud, and stick your ear right next to the rear speaker to make double sure that they aren't there before removing the panels.


----------



## summertim (Dec 11, 2011)

Will do, seems strange though, I guess that's why the fader control is inoperable?
I would like to be able to adjust the balance so it doesn't seem so focussed on the front


----------



## ralfy (Oct 6, 2011)

summertim said:


> Will do, seems strange though, I guess that's why the fader control is inoperable?
> I would like to be able to adjust the balance so it doesn't seem so focussed on the front


This page on Wak's website gives good info about the Bose system&#8230;

http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/Bose_Config.htm


----------



## summertim (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks, it sounds great on paper, I wonder if the amp is missing in mine or something...........


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum get the perfect Christmas present of TTOC membership starting at £15 from HERE


----------

